# コスト安になる



## fxlle

*に？く？
*
気をつけたいのは、ふちが黒くなっていたり、黒く汚れた原稿はその分まで情報量となるので高くなるのです。不必要な文言は省き、すっきりした原稿がコスト安になるのです。

なぜ
安くなるって使いません？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

タイトルの「に？く？」というのは、本文とどのような関係があるのですか？

「コスト安」の代わりに「安くなるのです」を使っても構いません。著者の好みの問題だと思います。


----------



## Yoshie0

I'm more interested in what does その分まで refers to in this passage, anyone?


----------



## OED Loves Me Not

Yoshie0 said:


> I'm more interested in what does *その分まで* refers to in this passage, anyone?





> 黒く汚れた原稿は*その分まで*情報量となる


(1) Translation: 
　　Blackened documents contain *that much more* information.

(2) Explanation:

　　When a document contains only pure information without 
　　spots, marks, or stains, the photocopier takes that pure 
　　information alone as information.

　　However, when a document is blackened with spots, marks, or stains,　　　
　　the photocopier automatically interprets those spots and other 
　　meaningless marks as _information _although they are actually 
　　not pure information as we know it.

　　Thus, the photocopier finds (or senses) such dirty documents 
　　to contain *that much more* information than they actually do
　　(*その分だけ*情報が多い).

　　Does that answer your question?


----------



## fxlle

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> タイトルの「に？く？」というのは、本文とどのような関係があるのですか？



教材に載る資料によって、安い、薄い、濃い、楽しいなどの形容詞なら、[い]を取り除いて、[くなる]を加えます。
綺麗、乱暴、愉快、抜群などの単語なら、直接的に[になる]を加えます。
貴方はどう考えますか？


----------



## fxlle

OED Loves Me Not said:


> Does that answer your question?



ごめんなさい。英語が分かりません。よろしければ、日本語いかがですか？


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

fxlle said:


> 教材に載る資料によって、安い、薄い、濃い、楽しいなどの形容詞なら、[い]を取り除いて、[くなる]を加えます。
> 綺麗、乱暴、愉快、抜群などの単語なら、直接的に[になる]を加えます。
> 貴方はどう考えますか？




[「安くなる」　は　動詞です。
「コスト安」は　名詞です。

それぞれ、別の表現ですので、どちらの方がより良いというものではありません。両方正しいですし、両方の表現を使ってよいと思います。
日本語（にかぎらず、あらゆる言語）には、同じ意味を言うためにいくつかの異なる表現方法があると思います。
その一つを示している文法書をたまたま読んだからといって、別の表現方法で記載されている文章を否定することにはならないと思います。

また、『教材に載る資料によって、安い、薄い、濃い、楽しいなどの形容詞なら、[い]を取り除いて、[くなる]を加えます。
綺麗、乱暴、愉快、抜群などの単語なら、直接的に[になる]を加えます。』という説明を読んだ後でも、なぜタイトルが「に？く？」になっているのかがわかりません。フォーラムに質問して、無料でボランティアの回答をもらうわけですから、なるべく相手にわかるようにタイトルをつける方がよいと思います。：）

一般的にあなたは、フォーラムのルールどおりに、「御礼の言葉」を返して下さいますので、（他の、質問ばかりして、全く御礼の言葉をいわない質問者よりは）大変好意を持ちやすいポスターです。　ありがとうございます。　：）


----------



## Yoshie0

@*OED Loves Me Not *
Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## fxlle

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> 綺麗、乱暴、愉快、抜群などの単語なら、直接的に[になる]を加えます。』という説明を読んだ後でも、なぜタイトルが「に？く？」になっているのかがわかりません。フォーラムに質問して、無料でボランティアの回答をもらうわけですから、なるべく相手にわかるようにタイトルをつける方がよいと思います。　：）



オーケー、次回よいタイトルを付け加えます。


----------

